# Sticky  R35 Vbox Results (0-60mph & 0-100mph etc) + Drag records!



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

This thread is for UK R35 Vbox Results (0-60mph & 0-100mph etc) + Drag records!

Please post your times and i will add everything to the first post, time slips would be great, or even vbox results.

Please state BHP and where you did the run, the more info the better, 60ft times and 1/8th times etc.

Jamie.
1DhCB-j-XPdqu4qcdKAZox1psLpEZHVXNDJas5SYLx2E

1Kl9dWotSPrvpMniF0abGLGPgsS_s6HZhyQs4feOUvz0


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'll whack mine on here for now but I'm running the car at Santa Pod on Saturday so should hopefully reduce mine down with launch and not a loose surface


1. JamieP 9.7 @ 146mph MY09 SRD900R.... Santapod
2. Eandy 11.1 @ 126mph MY09 Stage 4... Top Speed Run Day (no launch)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

1. JamieP 9.7 @ 146mph, MY09 SRD900R.... Santapod
2. [email protected] 10.9 @ 123mph, Stock MY11 with Whifbitz Exhaust, Santapod
3. Eandy 11.1 @ 126mph MY09 Stage 4... Top Speed Run Day (no launch)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jamiep said:


> kev, give me the hulk and medusa etc results and i will add them.


F-man svm 1200R 9.45sec @ 154mph

Medusa.svm 1400R 8.92sec @ 168mph

Hulk svm 1600R 8.75 sec @ 162mph

kk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I am off to Pod Friday for a bit of private usage so should have some results


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

A few previous threads here - be interesting to see how the tuning has developed over time.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/123688-european-r35-1-4-mile-times.html


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/177709-r35-1-4-mile-drag-times.html


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

1. Hulk 8.75 @ 162mph SVM1600R....Santapod (Driver John Hanton)

2. John Hanton 8.92 @ 168mph Medusa SVM1400R......santapod

3. F-Man 9.45 @ 154mph SVM1200R.....Santapod 

4. JamieP 9.7 @ 146mph, MY09 SRD900R.... Santapod

5. Willgts 10.3 @ 134mph, MY09 LM800.... Elvington TOTB

6. [email protected] 10.9 @ 123mph, Stock MY11 with Whifbitz Exhaust, Santapod

7. rog350z 11.00 @ TBC when I find slip, Stage 4 Litchfield, Ten of the Best 2013

8. Eandy 11.1 @ 126mph MY09 Stage 4... Top Speed Run Day (no launch)


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

10.9 at Santa pod, 650r. I have time sheet but don't know how to attach it on here.


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

On the 21/10/12 at santa pod I did 
60ft 1.67
1/4 mile 9.30
1/4 mile mph 163.07
With all trim and same make of wheels and tyres as jamieP used in his run.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Can we add the 1/8th split and mph to the results as well?..


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> 10.9 at Santa pod, 650r. I have time sheet but don't know how to attach it on here.


If you email me the time sheet i will get it up, thanks.

[email protected]





Turbotwo said:


> Can we add the 1/8th split and mph to the results as well?..


Im looking into a different way of laying it out, if people can post a time slip when they tell me the results i will have all the info needed, Thanks.





F.MAN. said:


> On the 21/10/12 at santa pod I did
> 60ft 1.67
> 1/4 mile 9.30
> 1/4 mile mph 163.07
> With all trim and same make of wheels and tyres as jamieP used in his run.


Done.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Sent email jamie


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Done


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks!! might change on weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

No launch 

Spec is Milltek Y-Pipes and cat back
Ecutek Racerom mapped by me


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Done


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I am at Pod tomorrow and I will launch it


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> No launch
> 
> Spec is Milltek Y-Pipes and cat back
> Ecutek Racerom mapped by me


9.1sec 30-130 on that spec?

If so thats bloody amazing. No Stage 4 / 650 car managed under 10 seconds at Marham and there were about 15 of us over 2 days please tell me your secret!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Marham is slightly uphill. I did it on the flat if anything a very slight gradient down. No more than about 10 feet over the entire run


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

That said I have a customer with a stage 4 I will ask him if he can do a vbox run in the same place


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I wasn't doubting it was just saying if it's the case it's bloody impressive your only going by the display regardless which evidences your claims.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

It is a great result which I am well impressed with. Really looking forward to seeing how she stands at Pod tomorrow


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Im just doing a spread sheet for this, if you can give me the info to fill in the blanks that would be great, especially 30-130 times.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Im doing a spread sheet for this, can people with times listed help me fill in the blanks please, 60ft times, 1/8 mph and ET time etc would be great, screen shot in the first post.

Thanks.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

They didn't give 1/8 info at TOTB but my 60ft was 1.70.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok fifth gear had my car yesterday and wanted it standard (ish) :chuckle: so at 1-1.1bar she did this 

VDC off launch

10.995 
125.49

I am really happy with that too as it had 2 car seats, full tank of fuel and loads of camera equipment in it 

Didn't get a chance to run at 1.25bar 

Fastest terminal of the day was 126.4

Car spec Indigo Stage 2


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

1.72 60ft


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Jurgen did well, will update the results later, as things might change today at Japshow.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamie,

Is it worth either staring the fuel of the top cars or distinguishing, perhaps two tables between roadside available fuel and race gas? The top two cars at the moment (there are about to be more) at least run on E85 or race gas. Surely it's an essential distinction as it splits the playing field in the same way as slicks/drag radials.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done mate, I will update once the results are in from Japshow today.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I can put in the notes what fuel everyone is running if they give me the info, cheers.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jurgen's times are great. V interesting that the splits are faster than svm but his terminal velocity is much much lower. Indicates he is making much better use in terms of set up of a significantly lass powerful car.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

His launch was awesome, a mix between Syvecs/drag slicks and a very special drag racing coilover setup, same as what's on the AMS car I think he said.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You've got to wonder what svm could do with the same set up.

Not sure what their 60fts are but given what it saves you later in the run, surely there's a chance of 7s.


----------



## GTsJs (Jan 17, 2013)

Presumably all the kit is available to SVM, so you have to think why aren't they.

All credit to Jurgen and JM-Imports, his set up obviously works.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Which top speed information are you using to compare Adam?

Fantastic result for the Jurgen and the guys at JM Imports.



Adamantium said:


> Jurgen's times are great. V interesting that the splits are faster than svm but his terminal velocity is much much lower. Indicates he is making much better use in terms of set up of a significantly lass powerful car.


For the results, it'll be worth noting which cars are stripped out too,as the Jun R1 is full road going spec. in terms of the interior?
Perhaps the drag cars should be split from the road going cars, as mixing drag radial times is not representative when comparing figures as the table does.

Protegimus


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I read 160 in another thread.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Protegimus said:


> For the results, it'll be worth noting which cars are stripped out too,as the Jun R1 is full road going spec. in terms of the interior?
> Perhaps the drag cars should be split from the road going cars, as mixing drag radial times is not representative when comparing figures as the table does.
> 
> Protegimus


None of the cars are stripped out from what I can see, the hulk had its passenger seat removed but what with the full cage I'm betting it's still full weight or even more than full weight.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Hulk has just done a 8.54 I hear.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Alot of progress in the UK GTR 1/4mile scene in a single weekend!

Well done guys.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated with the weekends times, i know Gundam did some great times an all, will update again when i have new info


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Gundam did several 9.4's (best was 9.40) very consistent, Very happy again with the stg 6's units
I think a 9.2 is on the cards possibly an 8  Ryan lowed boost to 2bar as he was struggling for grip on his MH tyre's not enough of Jurgan's very special Drag tyres to go around n

We have to improve his fueling for track use and Fit the new 17" wheel and Tyre configuration from JMI 

All in all I think Gundam is a good all rounder, Cant wait for his next outing 

*Hulk borrowed Jurgans wheels and Tyres*,,,Wouldn't of improved from Saturdays 8.7sec Qrt without his help ...Very happy to say the least with 8.5 Again once we set his suspension and stop fuel surge at near 2g, I'm sure improvements on there way.

We tried to help each other and it worked! Both car's and team's made Improvements it was touch and Go!!! who would come out on top, Hulk was pulling higher terminals and the R1 was out in front @half way.

We will continue to work together as Team GB... Thank you Jurgan 
Each of our cars have finally earned Respect Both very well deserved 8 second GTR's and something to be proud of. 

In turn Respect is due To Jurgan from all at Team SVM for his part in Pushing.

For Sure The Hulk /R1 and Medusa good and improoved times ahead

Watch out the rest of the World "Team GB" is hear LOL
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done guys, nice to see everyone helping each other.

When you get time Kev let me have gundams full times and I will update the thread.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Gundam did several 9.4's (best was 9.40) very consistent, Very happy again with the stg 6's units
> I think a 9.2 is on the cards possibly an 8  Ryan lowed boost to 2bar as he was struggling for grip on his MH tyre's not enough of Jurgan's very special Drag tyres to go around n
> 
> We have to improve his fueling for track use and Fit the new 17" wheel and Tyre configuration from JMI
> ...


Well done to all involved.....just epic watching these machines go. Wont be long and I am sure the yanks will be playing catch up:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

It was Great meeting faces both New and Old, Had a good day with a lot of knowledge gained about future improvements and I'm sure that the World Title will be back in the UK very soon !

Thank you to all that took the time and effort for this weekend, it makes it all worthwhile.

Regards 

Amar


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Well done guys, nice to see everyone helping each other.
> 
> When you get time Kev let me have gundams full times and I will update the thread.


Ok his time slip was 60ft 1.5823 1/8th in 6.18sec @122mph 

and Qrt in [email protected] 150.68mph

Jamie We need the Secret Wheel's :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I've still got Jurgans Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It was Great meeting faces both New and Old, Had a good day with a lot of knowledge gained about future improvements and I'm sure that the World Title will be back in the UK very soon !
> 
> Thank you to all that took the time and effort for this weekend, it makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Amar it has Never been in the UK Lol
But i get the drift :thumbsup: (Team GB)
kk


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Was a great day and a good laugh! Nice seeing traders helping each other out! Only managed to get 2 videos... wasnt there to catch the record breaking ones unfortunately.. but here you go:

JM-Imports R35 GTR JUN R1 launches at Japshow Finale 2013 Santa Pod - YouTube

SVM R35 GTR The Hulk 8.62 sec 1/4 mile at Japshow Finale 2013 Santa Pod - YouTube


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

Well done guys, nice to see you working together


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Good meeting some of you guys at pod :thumbsup:

I had quite a good weekend and managed a 9.6 @ 148 which I was happy with, I was struggling for traction though so thought it best just to end the day with that than push any harder.
[URL=http://s794.photobucket.com/user/jamster540/media/20130929_164049-1_zps19100159.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Well done Jamie, if you could post a time slip I will update yours and gundams later, cheers.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

All I can say is well done to everyone especially for helping one another. Your times are amazing and so is the hard work and efforts you have put in to each individual project. It makes me proud as a tuning enthusiast to know we have some top no bullsh!t tuners here in the U.K. :clap:

It also shows that the Americans do like to over inflate their power figures:chuckle:


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Good meeting some of you guys at pod :thumbsup:
> 
> I had quite a good weekend and managed a 9.6 @ 148 which I was happy with, I was struggling for traction though so thought it best just to end the day with that than push any harder.


brilliant time Jamie, 

whats the spec of your motor? 

regards rich


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

JamieP said:


> Well done Jamie, if you could post a time slip I will update yours and gundams later, cheers.


Updated post Jamie :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> brilliant time Jamie,
> 
> whats the spec of your motor?
> 
> regards rich


Full spec here Rich 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/193474-evotune-r35-r900.html


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Full spec here Rich
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/193474-evotune-r35-r900.html


very nice! 
how does it drive for a daily driver?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> very nice!
> how does it drive for a daily driver?


Drives very normal Rich only thing you notice is the clutch is a bit sharper than stock


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Vids of Hulk and JUN from Japshow http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/200890-santa-pod-vids-hulk-jun-r1-blue-streak-mgawot-ii.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Jamie looking at our V-box stat's from the week before and Sunday 

*0-60 mph 1.97sec* My best from our big tyres LOL 1.40 60ft
*0-100mph 3.68sec * again from the 15" X 12" tyres 

This weeks stats we did not better our PB 
However Some interesting Comparisons

Hulky ran on sunday Ran *30-130mph in 4.24sec*
*0-150mph in 6.79 sec*
*0-170mph in 8.54 sec*

He certainly has Power  what is obvious JH melted the fffffing Tyres LOL
pulling our best 1.40 again and matching the power from numerous 170mph passes 

Would of smashed the Euro Record giving the pods grip  imho *We are 0.074 sec away * so you can see how close we came !!
However we didnt (easier said than done)..so Out again soon LOL

kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated, pity there is no more test and tune days this year Kev, only RWYB.

There is a saturday night special RWYB on the 19th October, track open 9am till 9pm.

If you guys head out again please let me know as id love to come watch again.

Jamie.


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

3.7 0-60mph 7.6 0-100mph on dunlops no LC vbox recorded Y pipe +Cobb more times to follow


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Ifty's SVM780R, thanks for the email mate, will update later.


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Jamie much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

JamieP said:


> Ifty's SVM780R, thanks for the email mate, will update later.


Great times Ifty.....think you have the spec i want so a sub 10 second pass makes me want it even more!


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That said I have a customer with a stage 4 I will ask him if he can do a vbox run in the same place


I wonder who that may be lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Lol. I think I explained where I did the run


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol. I think I explained where I did the run


You did and I'll be around tomorrow, guess I had better charge my vbox!


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Very happy with my time, not bad for the power I'm running, and the launch wasn't the best either.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ifty said:


> Very happy with my time, not bad for the power I'm running, and the launch wasn't the best either.


Congratulations Ifty Stg SVM stg 2's seem to pull :chuckle:

9 second GTR you must be happy !:bowdown1::bowdown1:

kk


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

ifty said:


> Very happy with my time, not bad for the power I'm running, and the launch wasn't the best either.


Ifty was that on oem wheels ? pump fuel or race ?


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

Oem wheels and pump gas, you haven't given me a race fuel map


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Congratulations Ifty Stg SVM stg 2's seem to pull :chuckle:
> 
> 9 second GTR you must be happy !:bowdown1::bowdown1:
> 
> kk


Kev I think we need to rename the stage 2's :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ifty said:


> Kev I think we need to rename the stage 2's :chuckle:


*SVM stg 2's ++++++++++++++++ Ifty majic* :chuckle:

Lovely car lovely Reg Boss 
kk


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamie, can you add in another column for fuel type fairly easily?

If so - V-power.

Also is this a league table or a reference table.

I ask because my next submission to this will be with a forged engine and more powerful turbos, so does that overwrite my previous entry or add to it? If the former, it ceases to be a useful reference.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I can put the fuel in the notes if people want to tell me what fuel they are on, I will add v-power to yours.

I don't see the problem with having two entry's from one car as long as the spec/BHP has changed, it's a good indicator of how fast a car goes with a certain stage and tuner.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated with Ifty's times, awesome result considering the spec mate, well done.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Can you add V power and New Ecutek BOTL LC in the notes for me.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Mapped by AC Speedtech 
Y pipe 
Ecutek 
Intakes 
888 Tyres 

0-60 ........... 3.24sec

Didn't get a 0-100 as first corner was 75 mph corner,


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Done and done 

Your spot on the chart is rated on your 0-100mph time Lawsy.


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

2010 v power no LC


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> Updated with Ifty's times, awesome result considering the spec mate, well done.


Jamie he only weigh's eight stone :chuckle::chuckle:
k


----------



## ifty (Jul 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Jamie he only weigh's eight stone :chuckle::chuckle:
> k


8st 1lb on the day could have done a 9.7 if it wasn't for the curry I had saturday night


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

ifty said:


> 8st 1lb on the day could have done a 9.7 if it wasn't for the curry I had saturday night


Should we include weight's in the table? ..I recon hulk with Roll cage was heavy:chuckle:

kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated with Gundams new results.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

SVM Gundam was at santapod today, i got a v-box run from a [email protected] 1/4, it went faster but that was the only run i got on the V-box.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/204113-svm-gundam-9-03-154mph.html


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

JamieP said:


> SVM Gundam was at santapod today, i got a v-box run from a [email protected] 1/4, it went faster but that was the only run i got on the V-box.
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/204113-svm-gundam-9-03-154mph.html


Cheers Jamie, will get Amar to look at our Vbox data of the 9.03 run asap 
kk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

How about 30-130?
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> How about 30-130?
> kk


Added


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

That is incredible for this type of Turbo CR Turbos Know there onion's  any one thinking of the simplicity of OEM based units, I can not recommend any better.

"Gundam Style" has proven beyond doubt he is a superb all rounder 
I am very pleased with these results.

kk


----------



## Scooby Andy.F (Jul 15, 2003)

Can a Subaru enter this......lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Scooby Andy.F said:


> Can a Subaru enter this......lol


Andy Forrest, if that's you - then the answer is no.

We prefer to have a GTR at the top of the table!!

Please feel free to post about anything else though, be nice to hasve some solid technical contributions!

Adam M


----------



## peatough (Oct 6, 2001)

*Andy F*

Andy


What's your thoughts on the GTRS?

How far could you take one?

Regards


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Jurgen and the Jun R1 move up to 1st place, well done mate


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks my 30-130 would of been low 4s but hit gear cut ;(


----------



## chicotime (Sep 5, 2013)

very impressive jurgen
keep it up


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks guys

here is a graph of my cut @124 mph that would been a low 4s 30-130


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Well down Jurgen my friends got a few videos of your runs I was watching them in the pub in the evening and in the clip you hear someone say that looks like Andy's car now you've changed the boot  http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f9/andyibiza/Screenshot2013-09-11at151641.png

Think the only difference on our cars is the bonnet and yours is just a fraction quicker :clap:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

EAndy said:


> Well down Jurgen my friends got a few videos of your runs I was watching them in the pub in the evening and in the clip you hear someone say that looks like Andy's car now you've changed the boot  http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f9/andyibiza/Screenshot2013-09-11at151641.png
> 
> Think the only difference on our cars is the bonnet and yours is just a fraction quicker :clap:


;-)

yup tried the boot - this will be the drag strip look


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Congrats Jurgen, well done on taking the title! I'm sure the QM will be yours too soon, once 4th gear and weather is sorted.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

willgts said:


> Congrats Jurgen, well done on taking the title! I'm sure the QM will be yours too soon, once 4th gear and weather is sorted.


hi will,

the stats are there to do it, but doing it is a different thing (the gear cut let us down ;( me and ryan were so devasted as the 1/8th was the best to date)..

I think next year I will have another go and get my PB if the record is still available then its there for the taking.. (But no need to rush)

But further in the year 2014 other cars will be going 67 and 37s turbos and will push onto 7 seconds..

I don't want to push that far on the JUN R1 the spool and power delivery to 150mph is breathtaking - (perfect for me)..

If I wanted faster I would strip car, go 37s etc lose weight..

This is probably one of the fastest street cars out there IMO..

0-150 stats is immense


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[SVM] Gundam's aborted run at Santa Pod (1/8th World Record) - YouTube

Hi Some times from the weekend from the V-box data fitted inside Gundam (*OEM Manifold Modified Turbos*)

Unfortunately the Drag qrt time was hit by the Cut @1/8th as we have posted elsewhere
Data from the GTR Life Forum suggests Gundam Holds a WR  (we don't make these things up)

With Jurgans help and expertise in set up , Gundam improved  reducing the 60ft into the legendary 1.3's lol
The car ran 0-60 in 1.98sec's and 0-100 in 3.98secs 

Saving a repeat post..Drag time were 1/8th in 5.74sec @127.433 mph
Still cant get my head around that  
0-127mph in under 6 seconds!

The Qrt WR is there for the taking after viewing all data The cut happend at mid way Gundam still managed a reasonable 9.2 Q ..



Next Time LOL
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Awesome results, will update when the kids are in bed.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated and also added a couple more sections to the hall of fame in the hope to gain some more interest, 30-130 is up for grabs for you stock engine stage 4 and 5 guys as i dont have many results.

SVM Gundam takes fastest OEM based turbo/manifolds

Adamtainium takes fastest stock engine.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Added a couple more sections to the Hall Of Fame


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

JamieP.. How about a section for road cars? Ie. Road legal tyres and pump fuel??

Although the drag tyres and race fuel figures are mighty impressive I think it would be cool to have a leader board for cars running tyres and fuel representative of that which would be used day to day?

Just a thought


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Hey guys...

There's good news and bad news. The bad news is Neil will be taking over both branches and some of you will lose your jobs.

On a more positive note the good news is I've been promoted - so every cloud, you're still thinking about the bad news aren't you?"

I digress... sorry...

The good news is that thanks to Jamie who very kindly lent me his Vbox I have finally managed to get out and record some vbox times. Now follows the bad news, I managed a best of 5.57 0-100 (Oh adam you lucky lucky man), which isn't great to be honest but the car just really struggled with traction. I'm not too disheartened as the 0-60 was a not so great 2.92 and the graph shows where the car is struggling for grip. Interestingly I tried it with a lower boost mode (~700 @ hubs) and managed a time which wasn't far off my best, so the extra power just isn't getting me anywhere at the moment. I attach screenshots for your approval Jamie 

I feel I am losing so much time at the beginning because the car just spins and spins and then in R trans mode I often get the shift way wrong... too early or too late, and similar thing in 2nd, resulting in the car bogging down or the tyres continuing to spin in the next gear. Some hotter weather and practice needed I think. 

Oh and this is on V-power (no race fuel) and MPSS 275/305 combo. 





Lower boost run:



Car being cleaned at over the rainbow car wash. Alfie is a top guy, if you aren't too far I would definitely recommend you get your car cleaned here. 





H


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice result mate, will update later, try to get a 30-130 run if you can, no rush to get the vbox back.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

What's the plan to get more grip? 
Further Syvecs fine tuning?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JamieP said:


> Nice result mate, will update later, try to get a 30-130 run if you can, no rush to get the vbox back.


he should be able to get the data from them logs on the graph ;-)

weather not the best for good times I guess..


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

The gradient of your graph is just nuts Jurgen... I imagine for someone with a standard car, a stage 4 feels like an animal. For someone with a stage 4, my car must feel like an animal, and the same again from my car to yours... Nuts! 

Will try again soon if the weather warms up a tad and I can get some times during the day when the road surface is warmer and likely better for grip. I did this at night when the roads were pretty cold, had the 3 degree warning up on the dash.

H


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

splking said:


> The gradient of your graph is just nuts Jurgen... I imagine for someone with a standard car, a stage 4 feels like an animal. For someone with a stage 4, my car must feel like an animal, and the same again from my car to yours... Nuts!
> 
> Will try again soon if the weather warms up a tad and I can get some times during the day when the road surface is warmer and likely better for grip. I did this at night when the roads were pretty cold, had the 3 degree warning up on the dash.
> 
> H


you certainly have better times in it for sure.,  weather is not best to be posting results if am honest on your graph what is your 30-130 -

yes jurgens car is an animal.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

splking said:


> The gradient of your graph is just nuts Jurgen... I imagine for someone with a standard car, a stage 4 feels like an animal. For someone with a stage 4, my car must feel like an animal, and the same again from my car to yours... Nuts!
> 
> Will try again soon if the weather warms up a tad and I can get some times during the day when the road surface is warmer and likely better for grip. I did this at night when the roads were pretty cold, had the 3 degree warning up on the dash.
> 
> H


your times will be better once its warmer mate, the JUN R1 is crazy times but that's with ethanol and slicks...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

stehub said:


> you certainly have better times in it for sure.,  weather is not best to be posting results if am honest on your graph what is your 30-130 -
> 
> yes jurgens car is an animal.


time to ditch that evo and get a GTR now :chuckle:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated.

If you looks at the graph Haroon you can pin point the 30mph time and 130mph time to work out your 30-130


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Fuel pump figures and street tyres ,.

Still impressive gearbox cuts in 4th so just took it to 120


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Serious times mate.


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Amazing. Shows you that these times are possible with street tyres which means with some help from Ryan and some mapping adjustment I can get less wheelspin and better times. Did you do that recently Jurgen in these temperatures? Definitely have to come up one day and check your car out. H


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

was late morning mate today - was nice dry day ..


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

User - Kenco
0-60mph 3.7s
0-100mph 8.0s
Model MY09
SPEC/BHP Y-pipe+Nismo map
Tyres Dunlops
Notes No LC (Road damp!)

Recorded on flat road via Racelogic Driftbox.

Booked in for Litchfield stage 1 to overwrite Nismo map on Wednesday, then will post further results.


----------



## Kenco (Jul 25, 2003)

Kenco said:


> User - Kenco
> 0-60mph 3.7s
> 0-100mph 8.0s
> Model MY09
> ...


Updated after Litchfield stage 1 map, just need to try the my new 2013 gearbox software variable LC now

0-60mph 3.7s
0-100mph 7.3s
Model MY09
SPEC/BHP Y-pipe+Litchfield stg1 Ecutek
Tyres Dunlops
Notes : No LC

Recorded on flat road via Racelogic Driftbox.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice gain, Updated


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamie,

I think you should do a fastest road/non drag tyres category summary at the top too (and not because I'd hold one of the records).

Those summaries are a great performance metric and I suspect figures on stock tyres and perhaps pump fuel would be key indicators to more people.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

My time was done on the street in full road trim, I'd be making a section to put myself top of the 0-100mph time, the hall of fame is just a bit of fun that I tried to keep simple, you can see what cars was on the drag strip/track easily by looking at the spreed sheet.

I think the three sections work quite well and separate the cars well in terms of money spent.


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Update for me No LC all in R mode 3.6 -60mph 7.2 0-100 mph recorded on v-box


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Spen123 said:


> Update for me No LC all in R mode 3.6 -60mph 7.2 0-100 mph recorded on v-box


What year is your car?


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

JamieP said:


> What year is your car?


2010


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Updated.
1Kl9dWotSPrvpMniF0abGLGPgsS_s6HZhyQs4feOUvz0


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking forward to taking part in here.. Already have some stock times for reference

2011 GTR

0-60 / 2.89s
62-124 (100-200kph) / 7.3s


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Mate, do you have 0-100 and 30-130 times?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Where's best place to get a well priced vbox? Thanks


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Litchfields was selling them a little while back, might be worth a try.

Or.

VBOX Sport - Racelogic Store


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JamieP said:


> Litchfields was selling them a little while back, might be worth a try.
> 
> Or.
> 
> VBOX Sport - Racelogic Store


Thanks bud, I could do with one that works on android tho... Or that has a display on itself, save the hassle of using a smartphone


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

You want this one then.

PerformanceBox - 01 - Racelogic Store


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JamieP said:


> You want this one then.
> 
> PerformanceBox - 01 - Racelogic Store


doesnt this android app below Torque Pro (OBD 2 & Car) work with R35s?? as i have the odb2 Bluetooth adapter and app on my phone ha ha

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=en_GB

thanks


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Vbox results only in this thread I'm afraid.


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Also try eBay


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

I did 0-60 mph in 2.59 s without 1 ft rollout on stock turbos couple weeks ago.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

goonthree said:


> I did 0-60 mph in 2.59 s without 1 ft rollout on stock turbos couple weeks ago.


Can you post a file or screenshot please.


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

I just realize this is for UK only? I am not in UK but tuned by Ben at GTC via Ecutek etune.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice times,

Fuel?
Modifications?
Tyres?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, UK times only on the first page, good times though, what are your mods?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Brilliant numbers.

Don't see why geography should limit you from submitting. so long as it's v-box verified with one foot roll-out switched off. 

Being a forum member should be good enough.

tyres are crucial information though. Also be interesting to know if this was on a prepped strip rather than a road. Basically as much info as possible to help us qualify the results else people like me could be chasing an impossible yardstick.


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

E85, 3" intake, full exhuast, fuel pumps, ecutek, gtc tune, asnu inj., and r888 tires at full weight, 4060 lbs with driver. Also ported intake that is not cut open and turbo inlet from 2012. My car is 2010 CBA


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

It is not at drag strip. It is on the road. Vbox shows uphill 4.x%


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

E85 makes a big difference compared with here. None of our road numbers will be running anything more than what you call 93ron.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

just plugged my torque pro odbc bluetooth adapter (under the dash on the drivers side), and ran torque pro and its works

did a few 0-60s, slight damp and some spin in 1st, best was 3.7, not launched just foot down from still.

Torque Pro (OBD 2 & Car)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=en

and
Android Torque Car V1.4 ELM327 OBD2 OBDII Bluetooth Diagnostic Interface Scanner | eBay

screen looks like this -

























P.s - Free addon to the app Track Recorder(Torque OBD/Car), records you driving with the gauges onscreen :smthumbup










https://play.google.com/store/apps/...=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsIm9yZy5wcm93bC5yZWNvcmRlciJd


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

That is fine with the rules but I do have alot of data on street/strip that I will share. I was just at drag strip and this is a 1.523 s 60 ft time vbox data.


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Jamie,

Just a few suggestions..

How about adding a 60-130mph field? This is extremely popular in the US among the roll racers and would be a good reference for us against the US guys 

Also, be nice to have to specify fuel type along with tyres like you already have. I will never run race fuel or anything other than road legal tyres on the JCR car so a like for like comparison would be cool..

It would be cool to have a graph specifically for cars running on road legal tyres and pump fuel. Not only can we see the performance difference between road and race spec but it will make the results a little more representative as almost all R35 owners on this forum use their cars on the road, not just the track  

Cheers

Jonny


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Jonny.

60-130 is not very popular in the UK and as this is about UK cars I don't really see the point, plus adding another line to the graph will make the text smaller and hard to read.

30-130 is a good indicator of in gear speed.

If people want to state what fuel they are using I will add it, as with tyres, more info the better.

Get them times up and I will list them.

Jamie


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Jamie is the Qashqai eligible?
kk


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

Cool ok 

Had a little play yesterday, 2.9 0-60 no LC, hooked up really well.. Motec TC strategy works wonders!

I'll get a full range of times on card and post results later in the week, off to Bruntingthorpe so I'll be sure to get some times

Jonny


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't have a problem with listing the qashqai times Kev, as long as other people don't.

Also if the skyline owners want a similar thread in that section? I'm happy to do so.

Jamie


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

JCR_GTR said:


> Cool ok
> 
> Had a little play yesterday, 2.9 0-60 no LC, hooked up really well.. Motec TC strategy works wonders!
> 
> ...


Nice one, have fun at brunters.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JamieP said:


> I don't have a problem with listing the qashqai times Kev, as long as other people don't.
> 
> Also if the skyline owners want a similar thread in that section? I'm happy to do so.
> 
> Jamie


sounds good to me jp, ive got some vbox logs for my r33


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> sounds good to me jp, ive got some vbox logs for my r33


Can you email them to me please mate, I will start a thread when I get in this evening.

[email protected]

Cheers.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

JamieP said:


> His launch was awesome, a mix between Syvecs/drag slicks and a very special drag racing coilover setup, same as what's on the AMS car I think he said.


cheers mate I will try, I got a 30 - 130 graph, I can get the report generator accel test with the 10.89 run but I cant seem to export it ?


----------



## jasonb (Jan 15, 2013)

Stage 4, 10.96, 128mph 60ft 1.770.

Full weight, full tank of Shell, 2 baby seats, wet and very bumpy surface.

Is this good? First time at it, fastest terminal 131mph.

Spinning wheels into second.

Jason


----------



## Spen123 (Feb 6, 2013)

10.3 stage 1 SVM map 30-130 no LC
Hit the limiter in 2nd gear


----------



## YearOne (Mar 18, 2013)

Did my first launch tonight since getting the car last year, Litchfield Stage 5, MPSS, on a dirty road and 6 degrees C, best of two runs, forgot to log 30-130 but will soon. Needed a better surface and more grip!:

0-60: 2.82
0-100: 6.06
1/4 mile: 10.76


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

YearOne said:


> Did my first launch tonight since getting the car last year, Litchfield Stage 5, MPSS, on a dirty road and 6 degrees C, best of two runs, forgot to log 30-130 but will soon. Needed a better surface and more grip!:
> 
> 0-60: 2.82
> 0-100: 6.06
> 1/4 mile: 10.76


Good times, you should be able to shave a little off the 0-100 times 

a sub 3 sec 0-60 is fun.......


----------



## JCR_GTR (Jul 18, 2013)

YearOne said:


> Did my first launch tonight since getting the car last year, Litchfield Stage 5, MPSS, on a dirty road and 6 degrees C, best of two runs, forgot to log 30-130 but will soon. Needed a better surface and more grip!:
> 
> 0-60: 2.82
> 0-100: 6.06
> 1/4 mile: 10.76



Race me


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I would like to invite everyone interested in drag racing to attend the Jap Show. The Club has booked a stand which is limited to 30 cars and it is allocated on a 'first to buy a ticket gets a stand pass' basis. Come on chaps make an effort and lets get everyone out for a bit of fun on the drag strip. Details are here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/251161-jap-show-2014-sat-05th-sun-06th-july.html

Cheers

Jeff





.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a plot. r888 tyres, 1.5 bar of boost on v power only, no launch control not even in race mode (not purposely I forgot lol) 
30 - 130 mph 6.88 seconds


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Jamie can you add the Qr into the list* 







KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Jamie can you add Qashqai times for comparison

V-Box data recorded from 18/05/2015

0-60mph 2.70 secs
0-100mph 5.30 secs
30-130mph 6.80secs
60-130mph 5.31secs

Michelin Pilot cup sport 265/35/20 (all round)
Full interior 
1800kg

kk


----------



## Speedycarsales (Oct 3, 2010)

great stuff!


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

*Stock 2014 Plate 1/4 result*

I managed a 11.08 1/4 at TOTB on Saturday.
I was hoping to get a 10.99 on the Sunday with the cooler temps but I just couldn't get any grip despite dropping the tyre pressures (everyone else seemed to have the same issues).
The car had nothing removed weight wise (I didn't even take the manuals out of the glove box) and had just under 1/2 a tank of fuel.

As I'm sure others have found, the cars delivers quicker times in Auto mode and R / Comfort / R mode.

The car also did a 159 MPH pass over the 1KM.

All in all, I think it's a pretty good result from a 100% stock car.
I'm going to take it to the Pod at some point and see if I can get a better result.

I let a fellow GTO owner drive my car at the last round of JDS and he was pulling 1.6 sec 60's and 99.8 MPH at the 1/8 of a mile but due to the JDS rules he had to keep the car above 12 seconds as such he was crossing the 1/4 mile line at 99.6 ish.

I will post up once I have been to the Pod to see if I can do a sub 11 sec run.

Time Slip:










Cheeky picture at the services on the way home:










Mark


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Litchfield Sport Engine
EFR7163 Turbos
54% Ethanol
Nitto NT-05R 18" Rear only tyres


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Brilliant Result Will :bowdown1:


----------



## jettr35 (Oct 10, 2014)

makes it all worth it ,with those numbers..


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Great time mate what spec you running?


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks! Litchfield LM1000 

Guys, just so you know. Jamie is mega busy but will be updating the list when he gets a chance. So put your times up with a decent amount of info about your car and setup, a comprehensive list will be a great source of info to all forum users.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Great result Will :bowdown1:
lovin the reaction time.....................(zzzzzzicon)


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Haha, thanks. I only launch when the rpms have settled and I'm good to go. I dont try and catch the xmas tree too, that's multitasking which my missus says I'm rubbish at.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

What does it cost approx to achieve these times?

Cost of a :-

10.5 s car = £
10.0 s car = £
9.5 s car = £
9.0 s car = £
8.5 s car = £
8.0 s car = £
7.5 s car = £


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

I will give you some idea on.mid 9.0se GTR circa 50K mid 8.0sec £150k Budjet (includes the all Package) eg R1+ Hulk Spec's). *7.5 sec* add 50K IMO 

Word of warning there is a massive difference on a say a "9.9sec" and "9.01sec" both "9's"
both miles apart in power/spec and costings, "real power" costs!.

Factor being relatively reliable on many runs?or just a one *** packet, once in a life time? factoring "Racing" with reliability, such as drive trains etc also gets expensive and costs rise

Add the base GTR to above.

More to add to the mix...
Drag racing is in two Half's, Do you spend your bucks on the 60ft and the 1/8th?
such as suspension,wheels, tyres, ecu gizmos  or like many have fun on the second half ? big balls big Power! High terminals?...There are so many variable  the trick is to combine both  Money no object LOL

KK


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

I think ETs are hard to gauge as so much of it comes down to the launch. A set of drag slicks could shave over half a second off your time for instance.
Power and weight are directly relative to the terminal speed which is an easier thing to measure. 
Saying that... Stage 4 will yield a high 10, low 11. Stage 5 a low 10/high 9, stage 6 with 30 trim turbos mid/low nines. 35 trim turbos mid to high 8s. 37 trim, low 8s. To break 7s, God knows, big mutha turbos!
Obviously one beyond stage 4 you need to add a clutch and then a gearset + trimmings beyond stage 5. These times also very dependant on tyres and launch control optimisation.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I will give you some idea on.mid 9.0se GTR circa 50K mid 8.0sec £150k Budjet (includes the all Package) eg R1+ Hulk Spec's). *7.5 sec* add 50K IMO
> 
> Word of warning there is a massive difference on a say a "9.9sec" and "9.01sec" both "9's"
> both miles apart in power/spec and costings, "real power" costs!.
> ...



I think mines capable of a mid-high 9 and id guess the cheapest way there isn't it ? ive done 145 mph terminal easy enough on mid boost so the powers there


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

From what I've seen, BHP gives you a high terminal speed on the 1/4.

Good suspension and tyres will pull the elapsed time down.

As said by KK above the trick is to combine both, which I found hard to do on fast road suspension, think you really need the ability to soften the rear for good weight transfer to get the times down


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

[email protected] with 35R based turbos - full report coming soon 1842kg


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

30 - 130 mph now 6.24 seconds for me 
no lc and r888s 1.7 bar of boost with a sniff of vodka lol


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

jamie whos up keeping this now ? have some faster times to post from my 8.3 runs


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> jamie whos up keeping this now ? have some faster times to post from my 8.3 runs


id happily do it if im given the power to do so


----------



## clio_luxe (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow, now that's a great time!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

MY11, Litchfield stage one with 102mm downpipes, K&N panel filters and milteck Y Pipe, latest Motorsport gearbox software upgrade, running MPSS's 305 combo. 

Ran 10.7 @ 131.04MPH @ santapod 

Best 60ft time was 1.55 sec


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Jm-Imports said:


> jamie whos up keeping this now ? have some faster times to post from my 8.3 runs





Just been handed this lads so let me know what your updates are:wavey:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

treg are you updating this also ?

8.38 @166

1/8th = 5.40

1/8th mph = 132.5

60ft =1.28


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm gonna work with Adamantium and TREG to find an easier way to maintain this.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Jm-Imports said:


> treg are you updating this also ?
> 
> 8.38 @166
> 
> ...




Yes mate I pm'd you yesterday to say its being looked at


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

OK guys,

Now sorted out how best to do this with Mook, so I have the document created, working and hosted in google.

It's now live updatable.

Basically if you have any new times and even additional metrics to add to the table, please let me know.

I've separated it into drag radials and road tyres as there's an obvious jump up in performance which can make any comparisons a fraction deceiving.

Am happy to put anyone on the list, don't assume you can't be included.

The stats are currently ranked by 0-100, but needn't be if others prefer a different metric. Now that it's in google, I can order by anything I like fairly easily.

Please pm me any performance updates you'd like me to include.

Adam


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Sheet should be live on page 1 now?


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

Is it possible to get these metrics using the Video VBOX Lite?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Right,

have now built the spreadsheet.

Anyone who wants to be included but isn't on the list, pm me.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes it is.


----------



## matthewk (Aug 22, 2013)

How? I haven't spotted it in the circuit tools software, unless you mean just working it out from the data logs?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm thinking if the v-box sport. Perhaps it's different.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

New sheet on first page now "live"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Threads merged as per Adams request. A huge thank you to him for managing this thread and these records! 

Keep him abreast of your achievements people!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Do I need to be number 1 and 3 ??

As I have done 6 8.3 and also around 4 8.4s lol.

I would have the top 10 slots.

I think one time is the best idea ??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

No problem.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok,

I've now incorporated the info from everyone who has listed new details on this thread.

Please continue to post this information, but if you want the changes in the table, I'll need a pm.

Originally I insisted on v-box proof for the 0-100 table. I think we need to maintain that.

For the quarter mile table, a scan of your time slip is required.

I didn't stick to these rules when doing this initial update as many of the requests were old and had been sitting there for quite a while.

As per Jurgen's point, I've included only people's fastest times. If you have had multiple cars like some of us, I'm happy to keep the best results from former cars in there. Keeping track of multiple states of tune will make the table messy but by all means post these in the thread for a permanent look up reference.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

0-100 mph 5.4 seconds

30-130 mph 6.2 seconds

vbox data copy and pasted

Accel results
Speed(mph) Time(s)
0-60 03.1
0-100 05.4

User range
Speed(mph) Time(s)
30-130 06.2
50-70 ----

and plot from performance box


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Carl, thanks for the upload.

Can you confirm any other details such as tyres, fuel etc. Not essential but helps to add as much info as possible.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Carl, thanks for the upload.
> 
> Can you confirm any other details such as tyres, fuel etc. Not essential but helps to add as much info as possible.


I forgot about all that tbh lol


r888 tyres all round

e50 fuel

956 hp tune

no launch control used hence the 0-60 in 3.1 seconds, im hopeing to see 2.7 seconds summer with launch control.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I have now separated out power and spec. In my case the power relates to the power of the car when the quoted performance figures were achieved.

If anyone has any power figure updates for their lines in the table, please let me know.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

table view extended to show all results on the same page. Can extend further as more records are added.

Mike


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks Mook.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Litchfield Stage 2 (612bhp)
Dunlop's
Momentum 99
LC RRR


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Can you bring that on Wednesday Stan? Wouldn't mind trying on mine although that 2.99 looks like it will be tough to beat.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Crafty_Blade said:


> Litchfield Stage 2 (612bhp)
> Dunlop's
> Momentum 99
> LC RRR


What MY is that?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

MY11 I believe


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Craft_Blade's times added, would appreciate knowing model year.

Have added column to distinguish between forged and stock engine.

Also any number in bold indicates the fastest time in that category.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

gtr mart said:


> MY11 I believe


thank you.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Close Mart  its a MY12 Adam


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> Can you bring that on Wednesday Stan? Wouldn't mind trying on mine although that 2.99 looks like it will be tough to beat.


Sure thing


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

1/4 mile result
10.7 @ 144.7 mph
1/8 mile mph 116.3 mph
1/8 mile time 7.24 seconds
60ft 2.24 seconds lol
no launch control used just in drive and hit throttle, 
pump fuel @ 840 hp
syvecs auto shifting at 6800 rpm no race modes used
r888 tyres

speed vs time



speed vs distance


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

All uploaded. Only waiting for your spec to show up.


----------



## Sully (Feb 16, 2015)

how much of an effect, if any, does the model year have on 0-60 times for a tuned GTR. For example, would a 2014 750hp gtr be quicker than a 2009 750hp gtr?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

car needs to be set up correct power is nothing without control ;-) i know cars with more power and run slower than my car.

but to answer your question IMO year means nothing if power is same,.


----------



## Sully (Feb 16, 2015)

okay, thanks for the help


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry but I disagree with Jurgen,

I think cars with native launch control, ie. DBA cars 2011 onwards have better launching abilities.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Sorry but I disagree with Jurgen,
> 
> I think cars with native launch control, ie. DBA cars 2011 onwards have better launching abilities.


wasn't the 08/09/10 cars launch software more aggressive?? don't quote me.. somethings just popped up in my tiny mind telling me that... think i read it somewhere..?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

thats correct JDM cars ie 08 have better LC

i was doing 10.8 10.9 in 2009 with just exhaust ;-)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

JDM cars didn't have launch control, they just held an rpm limit until you released the brake.

The DBA cars have a problem launch program that detects wheelspin. It's why my car with much less power than those below it, managed its 0-60 time.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Is the launch control not adjustable with ecutek or cobb?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Adamantium said:


> JDM cars didn't have launch control, they just held an rpm limit until you released the brake.
> 
> The DBA cars have a problem launch program that detects wheelspin. It's why my car with much less power than those below it, managed its 0-60 time.


my model 100% had LC 2008 JDM R R OFF.

was cutting 1.8 60 ft when stock.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Sorry but I disagree with Jurgen,
> 
> I think cars with native launch control, ie. DBA cars 2011 onwards have better launching abilities.



what was your launch rpm for the 0-60 in 2.65 seconds you did ?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It was stock launch control at the time, whatever LC4 was. I think 3500rpm, though it might have been 3000.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

No room at the Inn for a BMW??

0-60mph: 2.71secs
0-100mph: 6.21secs
30-70mph: 3.10secs
30-130mph: 9.81secs
50-70mph: 1.60secs
60-130mph: 7.51secs

0-100ft: 1.84secs @ 49.1mph
0-200ft: 3.05secs @ 64.5mph
0-400ft: 4.86secs @ 86.4mph
0-1/8 mile: 6.71secs @ 105mph
0-1/4 mile: 10.5secs @ 132mph


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

With VBOX Screenshots

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/340682-my-f10-m5-vbox-stats.html


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> No room at the Inn for a BMW??
> 
> 0-60mph: 2.71secs
> 0-100mph: 6.21secs
> ...


Really impressive to get a RWD M5 to 60 in 2.71secs! What power is it putting out?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Jm-Imports said:


> my model 100% had LC 2008 JDM R R OFF.
> 
> was cutting 1.8 60 ft when stock.


Sorry Jurgen, I was talking semantics. OEM Launch control or R-mode start didn't exist until the DBA cars. You are referring to the built in Rev limiter which apparently was to help you out of mud! It was nothing more than a Rev limiter until R-mode start came out in the DBA. That's what I meant.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

w8pmc said:


> No room at the Inn for a BMW??
> 
> 0-60mph: 2.71secs
> 0-100mph: 6.21secs
> ...


I have no objection to doing this but I think it would need into a separate category. It's supposed to be a reference table for the skyline/gtr, not a forum league table.

This is just my opinion though, I'm not the boss of the results table so will put it in with the rest of enough people complain.

Incredible result to get that 0-60. I'm minded to question it since the rest of the numbers don't tally with the power required and the later results are less traction dependent. Was 1ft rollout on or off?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I have no objection to doing this but I think it would need into a separate category. It's supposed to be a reference table for the skyline/gtr, not a forum league table.
> 
> This is just my opinion though, I'm not the boss of the results table so will put it in with the rest of enough people complain.
> 
> Incredible result to get that 0-60. I'm minded to question it since the rest of the numbers don't tally with the power required and the later results are less traction dependent. Was 1ft rollout on or off?


Was somewhat of a surprise to me as tbh i expected the 0-60 & 0-100 to be higher, but the 30-130 & 60-130 to be a little lower. I have 1ft rollout switched off on the VBOX as noted that from the instructions on page one, so set my VBOX up that way from the off.

Power is 748bhp but torque is 700lbsft with 600lbsft of that available from 2700rpm & peak torque at 4400rpm so once rolling the speed piles on at an incredible rate.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

w8pmc said:


> Was somewhat of a surprise to me as tbh i expected the 0-60 & 0-100 to be higher, but the 30-130 & 60-130 to be a little lower. I have 1ft rollout switched off on the VBOX as noted that from the instructions on page one, so set my VBOX up that way from the off.
> 
> Power is 748bhp but torque is 700lbsft with 600lbsft of that available from 2700rpm & peak torque at 4400rpm so once rolling the speed piles on at an incredible rate.


Why mods you running on your m5? Very impressive figures mate


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's what I don't get. 

I agree with you, 0-60 and 0-100 should be slower but the 30-130 etc should be faster.

Either way, with roll-out off those are amazing numbers for a rwd car! Seriously impressive.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

w8pmc said:


> No room at the Inn for a BMW??
> 
> 0-60mph: 2.71secs
> 0-100mph: 6.21secs
> ...



that doesn't add up to me, with a stick shift and 710 hp ive done 30-130 in 9.7 seconds in an r33 gtr with slow shifts aswell. 

with 750 hp id expect your 30-130 mph to be about 8 seconds ish if its a quick shifting auto like a gtr is.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Added to spreadsheet


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

scoooby slayer said:


> that doesn't add up to me, with a stick shift and 710 hp ive done 30-130 in 9.7 seconds in an r33 gtr with slow shifts aswell.
> 
> with 750 hp id expect your 30-130 mph to be about 8 seconds ish if its a quick shifting auto like a gtr is.


I can't provide any explanation as i just mashed the throttle & did my best. Was far from perfect conditions both ambient temp & obstacles (can't say much more than that). As said, the car broke traction on the upshifts, not by a lot but enough to cause adjustment in the middle-higher speeds & at just over a ton i encountered a nobber who needed avoiding which would have impacted progress at that speed.

As you say, the 0- times are far better than i expected, but the mid range times are lower. The 1/4 mile time & term speed stack up with the other stats so i can only assume the external factors played a part.

Was my 1st proper attempt to capture some data so will keep trying & find a more suitable location, but the biggest difference i feel will come with higher temps & of course a quieter test track.

Is it possible to capture just rolling data such as 30-130 & 60-130 without launching? So back the speed down to below 60 & nail it so as to just capture that data? I can't see how this is done as with the App you need to perform a full run from 0 through the full range of parameters. Also it appears the Racelogic Performance Tools software is Windows only so no MacOS version


----------



## simann (Nov 1, 2014)

HKS GT1000+ does a 1:37 lap on Fuji at 6 minute mark.


----------



## simann (Nov 1, 2014)

7:[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

First test of the year went ok at weekend [email protected] with 1.5 60ft can list be updated


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> First test of the year went ok at weekend [email protected] with 1.5 60ft can list be updated


Nice one Jamie!!!



.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Ludders said:


> Nice one Jamie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks Jeff


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Great result for early season Jamie :bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> First test of the year went ok at weekend [email protected] with 1.5 60ft can list be updated


Updated, but we are missing a fair chunk of info from your line!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > First test of the year went ok at weekend [email protected] with 1.5 60ft can list be updated
> ...


Running around 1200hp at Kirkbride airfield MY09


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

The Zedhed said:


> Great result for early season Jamie :bowdown1:


Thanks a lot mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Can I use data from Sview from my syvecs Ecu on here or has it got to be vbox data or a drag slip ?


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Would be handy to know this too


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

10.3 sec, 1.62 60ft, 135.47mph terminal, Litchfield stage 5, my12, at the pod


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mrw said:


> Can I use data from Sview from my syvecs Ecu on here or has it got to be vbox data or a drag slip ?



syvecs results will be scewed from any wheel spin I think so not really useable imo.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's got to be vbox for consistency.

Takamo, do you have proof?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> It's got to be vbox for consistency.
> 
> Takamo, do you have proof?


I can confirm that Takamo's numbers are accurate if that helps.


.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

I managed 9.84 @137 with 1.58 60ft with my JM900R on vpower at York raceway on 5th July


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I need to see a timing slip or a vbox screenshot.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

This is what I have on my phone as im away at work. I sure this will prove my times though.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Feb 22, 2007)

*Car details:*
2014 plate MY13
Miltek Y Pipe
Eurospec Stage 1 EcuTek
Launched in R C R in manual and short shifted to 2nd as I was having issues with it cutting power when launching in Auto.
10 PSI boost launch
2,700 RPM launch
40 PSI in the Toyo R888s (This was to try and get some tyre slippage and stop the Ecu cutting the power/protecting the gearbox)

*¼ mile run at TOTB 2015* (I did the same time on the Sat & Sun)










*Standing 1KM run at TOTB 2015*


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am away at the mo but will update when back.


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks Adam.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Done


----------



## controller (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks!! might change on weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

[email protected] 1.38 60' santa pod


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> [email protected] 1.38 60' santa pod


Well done and well backed up with several 8 second passes throughout the weekend :bowdown1::bowdown1:
KK


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Well done and well backed up with several 8 second passes throughout the weekend :bowdown1::bowdown1:
> KK


Thanks Kev


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> [email protected] 1.38 60' santa pod


Can you pm me a link to a timing slip as proof?


----------



## 20BL (Oct 22, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Can you pm me a link to a timing slip as proof?


Why don't you like what you see!? I saw it. 
should of been there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> Can you pm me a link to a timing slip as proof?


Dont have time slip they got binned got a vid if that helps 

[URL=http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy229/jamster540/IMG_3954_zpsu67bffhi.mp4][/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Qashqai also needs updating Did a* 1.9 60ft 9.8sec @ 158mph *(Michelin road tyres) its also on Vid 
I need Drag Slicks 

Adam ,Will send Slip Over
:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Dont have time slip they got binned got a vid if that helps
> 
> [URL=http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy229/jamster540/IMG_3954_zpsu67bffhi.mp4][/URL]


Sorry, can't accept a vid unless it shows the time at the end.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL - you clearly hear the commentator say 8.8 @ 159 then you can see 8.7 @ 160 on the terminal! Well done Jamie


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll have another look. Didn't have speakers turned up last time.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I can hear the 8.82 at 159 on an earlier run but I can't clearly see the 8.7 @ 160.

This isn't a dictatorship here, so I'll bow to the fact that clearly no one is trying to pull a fast one.

But I can only assume that my 24" monitor is crap because I have bionic eyes following an operation in february and 20:12 vision.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> I can hear the 8.82 at 159 on an earlier run but I can't clearly see the 8.7 @ 160.
> 
> This isn't a dictatorship here, so I'll bow to the fact that clearly no one is trying to pull a fast one.
> 
> But I can only assume that my 24" monitor is crap because I have bionic eyes following an operation in february and 20:12 vision.


Go to bottom of page class A 

JapShow Finale - Japanese Performance Car Event


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for that, but I already put it up. Now at least I have the 100th figure which makes you slower than I've given you credit for.

Least it's accurate now.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

SVM Qashqai 9.98 secs @157.9 call it 158 lol 
on road tyres 







KK


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> SVM Qashqai 9.98 secs @157.9 call it 158 lol
> on road tyres
> 
> KK


Ok Kev, I'll call it 158 but only if I can call it 9.98 when it's actually 9.89!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

OK I'm Cool with that... *However Out this weekend to smash it LOL*

got some new kit on 




KK


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You sure you read what I wrote?

You've just given away a whole tenth.

Don't worry, I recorded the truth! 

As it happens the chart quotes TV to one decimal place which gives you a speed of 158.0 anyway!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> You sure you read what I wrote?
> 
> You've just given away a whole tenth.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adam ..Smashed it Today  Very very cold and grip still a major issue 
However turning the taps up as much as the track/grip would allow on the day.

SVM set the New Qashqai best .*.9.1sec @162.5 mph * ... building speed up nicely with the brick isn't easy LOL , Hopefully out next into the 8's with a couple of new tweaks in the pipeline (+Drag Slicks+) fingers crossed will be able to use a little more of his power and use full beans.




Full update on The Qashqai thread 2moz for now can you update times 4me 

KK


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Very nice. Will update today.

Please pm each time there's an update in case I don't notice the thread moving on.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Kev, can you confirm, is this on MPSS tyres? If so, it's definitely worth a mention!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Kev, can you confirm, is this on MPSS tyres? If so, it's definitely worth a mention!


Adam...We changed onto 18" M&H Drag Radials (Road Legal):runaway:
However i still think a good performance  IMO should considerably improve when using Drag Slicks as others have 
KK


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Most Powerful ?*

Food for thought :chuckle:

Top cars Power outputs who has the mussel?

Taking a look at MPH gained between 1/8th mile and 1/4mile makes for interesting reading.

Hulk gains 37.10 MPH
F-Man Gains 33.9 MPH
R1 Gains 33.5 MPH
Qashqai 33.0 MPH 




:flame::flame:
KK


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

So shelfish is the key?

Now we know the secret!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> So shelfish is the key?
> 
> Now we know the secret!


That's what I thought lol
KK


----------



## simann (Nov 1, 2014)

1/2 mile world record


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

obviously an incredible achievement but I always find it disappointing when these runs are done in auto.


----------



## Naurulokki (Mar 5, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> obviously an incredible achievement but I always find it disappointing when these runs are done in auto.


Not to mention when you see some of the Youtube program host measuring laptimes with transmission on Auto mode. For example Randy Pope when he did a fast lap in Willow Springs with GT-R Nismo for some comparison test.

Totally bonkers.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just out of interest what's the problem with driving in auto???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

It will shift up gears due to spin when you do not want it to  

KK


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I also think it removes you a step further away from the action and involvement. 

Set the revs,
hold the brake,
let the brake off,
finish

I'm simplifying of course and I doubt the cars at this power will hold a straight line on their own.

With a 650hp GT-R we did some testing on a runway with a Vbox and the best results were those with the 'manual' change.


----------



## simann (Nov 1, 2014)

Naurulokki said:


> Not to mention when you see some of the Youtube program host measuring laptimes with transmission on Auto mode. For example Randy Pope when he did a fast lap in Willow Springs with GT-R Nismo for some comparison test.
> 
> Totally bonkers.


You mean Randy Pobst?


----------



## ttbestas (Jan 11, 2015)

plese keep the results going


----------



## JKnowles (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If updates are required, please remember to pm me!


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

for interests sake (I don't have a slip) I managed an 11.3 with a passenger onboard this weekend at Santa Pod, litchfield stage 2... (608bhp 571 lb ft)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

without a slip it didn't happen!


----------



## CJSMITH2014 (Nov 15, 2014)

where abouts best place to get a vbox?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

CJSMITH2014 said:


> where abouts best place to get a vbox?


A VBox Sport will do the job, it has a Bluetooth interface with your smart phone so you can do performance testing, it will also data log to a memory card, and it's much cheaper!


----------



## dante987 (Jun 11, 2015)

MY10 Litchfield Stage 2 0-100mph 6.8s


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry but any claim needs to be backed up with proof.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Please can you update the list, we ran an 8.26 at pod yesterday

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Will do.

Well done, very nice time.


----------



## stevieturbo (Jan 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Please can you update the list, we ran an 8.26 at pod yesterday
> 
> Thanks
> Jamie


Video.

https://youtu.be/1GD03ilmBw0


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

stevieturbo said:


> Video.
> 
> https://youtu.be/1GD03ilmBw0


Thanks Stevie


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

chart edited for you.

please don't be upset by 8.27 vs 8.26, when the chart is shown in 2dp, 8.265 rounds up.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Finally from an event  Brighton Speed Trials official times were

Graham CLEVERLY
Nissan GTR-35 (car is stage 4.25)
0-64ft = 1.84
Finish MPH = 131.58
14 time = 10.96

And from the inside 





Official results here:-
http://www.brightonandhovemotorclub.co.uk/files/speedtrials/st2016results.pdf


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What model year is your car?

your sig says 2010 but the car looks like vermillion red which is my14 onwards.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> What model year is your car?
> 
> your sig says 2010 but the car looks like vermillion red which is my14 onwards.


Yes, 2010, its just dirty


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

grahamc said:


> Finally from an event  Brighton Speed Trials official times were
> 
> Graham CLEVERLY
> Nissan GTR-35 (car is stage 4.25)
> ...


Quite a few cars seems to have got a 131.58mph or 111.84mph or 101.67mph trap speed there Graham???


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

:runaway:


Evo9lution said:


> Quite a few cars seems to have got a 131.58mph or 111.84mph or 101.67mph trap speed there Graham???


:runaway:

:flame:


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Can you add me please, Jap Finale. 2010 Black Edition sort of stage 4.5, expect to go quicker next weekend !!!!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Care to add any additional spec - tyres/fuel/etc?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Care to add any additional spec - tyres/fuel/etc?


Momentum, 888 rears, P zero fronts, running again next week on all 888's not ideal but will have to do till next year Stage 4 with Owen turbos but boost issue.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Can I update that please, race fuel same spec


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry for the delay - now updated


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Sorry for the delay - now updated


Thanks 1/8 et is incorrect but no worries Ill have a new time next weekend.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> Thanks 1/8 et is incorrect but no worries Ill have a new time next weekend.


sorry, fixed.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

need to update mine too [email protected]


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Proof please Jurgen!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Proof please Jurgen!


Jurgens is now 8.22 @ 171
https://www.facebook.com/JM-Imports-113721402065759/?fref=ts


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I make that 8.23!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Mines 10.49


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> I make that 8.23!!


You never round up and as he and Jamie are so close it comes down to the tast 1/1000 sec, I believe Jamie has run an 8,3 something so theres a 1/10 in it, fraid its an 8.22 as all the figures only go 2 decimal points! By your working out ij Jurgen had run an 8.224 would it be an 8.21???


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

And you didnt change the terminal on mine etc, also its more AC speedtech car now could you change tuner please, see my spec, thanks

Edit ny mistake you havent done mine yet LOL


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sorry, I don't agree. The sheet is to two d.p. and everyone else's times are rounded up. Not sure why drag times should attract their own unique mathematical rules.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> Sorry, I don't agree. The sheet is to two d.p. and everyone else's times are rounded up. Not sure why drag times should attract their own unique mathematical rules.


If everyones are thats fine but in drag racing ity diff, no bigee, BTW mine was on 888 and race fuel, using Jurgens slicks @ Flame and Thunder so expect a very low 10 maybe a 9 something


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Errr you didnt change mine yet:wavey:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I know, not at my pc, this is from my phone.

Stop setting so many times!

Either that or try not to improve each time! Can't you just go for the fun of driving??


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> I know, not at my pic, this is from my phone.
> 
> Stop setting so many times!
> 
> Either that or try not to improve each time! Can't you just go for the fun of driving??


Sorry LOL But if its cold and dry Sat expect another time as im on slicks !!! Thats it for this year:clap:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

If that's the case, I'm not updating until Saturday!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Thats just plain mean !!!!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/113721402065759/photos/pcb.932367650201126/932365856867972/?type=3&theater

60ft 1.3030
1/8th 136.19


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/113721402065759/photos/pcb.932367650201126/932365856867972/?type=3&theater

60ft 1.30
1/8th 136.19

cheers adam


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> Thats just plain mean !!!!!


ok, you twisted my arm.

Jurgen - yours is updated too. Nice work.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Hopefully you will have to update again after weekend if I get a run, as a matter of interest if the time was say 10.443 would it go down as a 10.43 or a 10.411 as a 10.3?

Like I said hopefully new time for you weekend


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

dudersvr said:


> Hopefully you will have to update again after weekend if I get a run, as a matter of interest if the time was say 10.443 would it go down as a 10.43 or a 10.411 as a 10.3?


Did you not study maths at school?

It would be 10.44

3 is less than 5 so the preceding digit stays where it is.

If it were 5 or more it would climb to the number above.

10.444>10.44

10.445>10.45


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Ok hypothetically someone kidnaps Admantium and ties him to the timing towers at the pod with a loaded gun to his head connected to the timer!!!!

The Kidnapper says if that car runs a 9 your safe it it runs a 10 or higher the gun goes off, car runs 9.999 .................are we looking for new Admin or does he make it?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

two things.

first off - I am not admin, so you could look for new admin to your heart's content but it would be independent of my potential demise.

second - a 9 second car is a car that runs a time in the 9 second to 10 second range, no one has said the number of decimal places, so you can argue that subject to the limitations of the timing equipment you could use that to determine if it's a 9 second car or not.

thing is, my spreadsheet is correct to 2 decimal places, not 3. I have to decide on a standard because when someone goes to another strip and brings me 4 decimal places, they will use the additional accuracy to pip your times and you'll complain that you can't confirm who is faster - and so a line is drawn. That line is drawn at 2dp of accuracy which is plenty good enough for me.

Now, returning to your hypothetical, if I am at santa pod and the timing gear is accurate to 3dp, then 9.999 is a run in the 9s.

If it's to 2dp, then it's 10.00 and I'm a gonner.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Ill try runa 9.8 something then !!!!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Sorry


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ok, all done.

Strange that your TV dropped so much. TV is an indicator of power and so I don't see why it is so much lower.

Your 60ft time indicates that your launching technique is greatly improved - which reduces you ET, but I can't understand why you lost so many mph.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Adamantium said:


> ok, all done.
> 
> Strange that your TV dropped so much. TV is an indicator of power and so I don't see why it is so much lower.
> 
> Your 60ft time indicates that your launching technique is greatly improved - which reduces you ET, but I can't understand why you lost so many mph.


" reasons , more traction and I had to get out of the runs in 4th as the car was out of control.the less wheelspin or clutch slip the lower the trap speed

The car next to me when I let off in 4th at quite high revs ran a 9.7


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Not sure why the table has gone.

I still have access to the original. Ideas?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Can you not just compile another table and add any new times in, I know it sounds simple but its prob loads of work, would be nice to have it back.


----------



## Dsm1113 (Dec 23, 2016)

My stage 4.25 car managed 10.2second 1/4mile @136mph on a poor surface. No L/C used.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Dsm1113 said:


> My stage 4.25 car managed 10.2second 1/4mile @136mph on a poor surface. No L/C used.


So maths would say your stage 4,25 car is around 690/700 whp or 820 hp ??
Fastest 4,25 car I have seen running with proper timing equipment is 10.8 @ 127mph. Unless you are running nitrous those times are simply an impossibility


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

dudersvr said:


> So maths would say your stage 4,25 car is around 690/700 whp or 820 hp ??
> Fastest 4,25 car I have seen running with proper timing equipment is 10.8 @ 127mph. Unless you are running nitrous those times are simply an impossibility


Agreed!


.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Dsm1113 said:


> My stage 4.25 car managed 10.2second 1/4mile @136mph on a poor surface. No L/C used.


Was this at crail what was the 60ft time and 1/8 are time is similiar to mine with 1000bhp as 60ft time poor and I***8217;m 144 terminal so that time is amazing


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

motors said:


> Was this at crail what was the 60ft time and 1/8 are time is similiar to mine with 1000bhp as 60ft time poor and I'm 144 terminal so that time is amazing


His terminal speed alone precludes the possibility of that being possible with a stage 4.25 car, either the car is not a stage 4.25 or the ticket is incorrect. It is just not possible to run 10mph faster than the average 4.25 car.


----------



## Dsm1113 (Dec 23, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> So maths would say your stage 4,25 car is around 690/700 whp or 820 hp ??
> Fastest 4,25 car I have seen running with proper timing equipment is 10.8 @ 127mph. Unless you are running nitrous those times are simply an impossibility


Apologies, late night mind fart - the exact time was 11.212 1/4mile @ 136.1mph.


----------



## Dsm1113 (Dec 23, 2016)

motors said:


> Was this at crail what was the 60ft time and 1/8 are time is similiar to mine with 1000bhp as 60ft time poor and I'm 144 terminal so that time is amazing


Yes, this was at Crail on a very cold day. The car is running 677bhp and 631lb.ft torque. Crail is also slightly downhill which may help the terminal speed.


----------



## Dsm1113 (Dec 23, 2016)

motors said:


> Was this at crail what was the 60ft time and 1/8 are time is similiar to mine with 1000bhp as 60ft time poor and I'm 144 terminal so that time is amazing


60ft time is was 2.002 with the 1/8mile 7.258 @ 106.3mph


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Dsm1113 said:


> 60ft time is was 2.002 with the 1/8mile 7.258 @ 106.3mph


Good 1/8 mile speed


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Dsm1113 said:


> 60ft time is was 2.002 with the 1/8mile 7.258 @ 106.3mph


Im1.8 secs and 6.7 at 114mph at 1/8 mile. I did think you had made mistake but you you did beat maclaren***128077;


----------



## Dsm1113 (Dec 23, 2016)

motors said:


> Im1.8 secs and 6.7 at 114mph at 1/8 mile. I did think you had made mistake but you you did beat maclaren***128077;


Your car is a monster Derek! Very usable power too. Has anything changed since I saw you last?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...8S7Na0Q2qAmj9aXGBIFCqPlg4aSoEz7JRAP7T/pubhtml

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Kl9dWotSPrvpMniF0abGLGPgsS_s6HZhyQs4feOUvz0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## gtrcelik (Nov 3, 2017)

I am off to Pod Friday for a bit of private usage so should have some results


----------



## Mercian18 (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks!! might change on weekend 
yea...


----------

